# How often do your cats wrestle?



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra and Nutmeg seriously wrestle each other around ten times a day for about five to ten minutes each. I think they want to go pro.

They don't raise their fur, only hiss when it gets too rough, and show their bellies in a submissive pose constantly, so I have established that this is playtime.

How much do your kids wrestle?


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Morning. Noon. Night. And in between.

Before mealtime. After mealtime. At least, not DURING mealtime. And not while they are asleep.

Most of the time, they love it. And so do I. Except it's only the three guys who love it. My one girl, Snowball, doesn't; it gets too rough for her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls wrestle on and off for about 10 minutes at a time, likely around 5 or 6 times throughout the day. I know a wrestling match is about to start when I see one or both of them lying on the floor with their tail(s) thumping! I especially get a laugh out of the times when one of them will see the other, hide around the corner or behind furniture, and pounce on the other unsuspecting cat as she passes by.

Most of the time their wrestling is just play (no noise, etc.), but once a week or so, Abby gets a little too rough for Muffin's tastes and Muffs will cry. That's usually when I grab Da Bird and take the temperature down a bit. Interestingly, despite their difficult introduction, neither of my girls has ever hissed at the other -- although they've both hissed at me!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*My Girls Wrestle*

various times a day also. Lately, they have been mad at each other so the wrestling has stopped altogether. They just ignore each other. I am hoping things will sort themselves out in a few days and they will go back to wrestling and chasing each other.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I have no idea, but I know they wrestle on and off from about 4 (when I get home) to 8 (nap time) and again from 9:30 till midnight. Their version of "wrestling" also involves high speed chases through both floors of my townhouse, extreme long jumps from the couch to the partition wall to the dining room table, sneak attacks and occasionally window clinging... They will hide behind the blinds where the upper & lower window meets; it is especially funny when Pumpkin does it because she is so slender that she can hide there perfectly. Pumpkin has also recently taken to hiding behind the furniture to sneak up behind Simone, and Simone usually jumps about 2 feet in the air all puffed up (he is already a puffy fluffy kitty  lol Simone tries to be sneaky, but there is nothing stealthy about him!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

NewRescueDad said:


> Morning. Noon. Night. And in between.


 Same, here!

Louie, Floofy, Shadow and Skippyjon Jones all wrestle together.
Floofy and SJJ will also wrestle with Pretty.
Malibu will wrestle with Shadow.
BooBoo will wrestle with SJJ. _...this is a hilarious match-up: declawed Skippyjon and toothless BooBoo!_

Squirrely-Jo and Shasta do not wrestle at all.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Speaking of wrestling, we just found a scab on Nutmeg that we think is from one of their sessions.

Has anyone had this happen? We are just going to start clipping their nails more often than we do.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

All...the...time. But especially when I'm trying to sleep. Nutty kids!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Speaking of wrestling, we just found a scab on Nutmeg that we think is from one of their sessions.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? We are just going to start clipping their nails more often than we do.


Yes. The twins sometimes try to wrestle with Cleo, and she's just not that into them. One time when I let their nails go too long, I noticed scabs on her neck and back. I felt awful. 

Off to their groomer we went.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea I do too 
We will make sure to be better about trimming them.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Usually it's Azalia that has scabs every now and again. Egypt's nails are lethal eventhough I trim them every other week.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, a number of scabs. I feel guilty, do what I can to trim nails, but I don't get them all. Plus, lest we forget, their back paws are used in wrestling, too, for rabbit kicks, and I, at least, never trim those nails. It's all I can do to get most of the front ones.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

As far as I know, never. Paizly hides, and when Nebbie does try to play at all, gets hissed at and either run away from or swatted at if Paizly can't find a new/better hiding place.

Though for all I know, they have some big secret alliance and only get along when I'm not home! LOL


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Patch and Treize wrestle at least once every two days. They are both lazy so they don't do it everyday 4 hours like when they were kittens (gosh, they are only three years old and already going on the lazy side!). 

When they wrestle, they do it the hard way. There aren't any scabs because they are both declawed (sadly, I adopted them this way). Sometimes, after the big fight, I find a bit of black fur in Patch's mouth and white fur in Treize's mouth. They also make A LOT of noise while wrestling and I usually tell them to stop when I hear one of them hissing. 

Anyway, they start cuddling 5 minutes after the wrestling session so everything is forgotten pretty easily between them.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Better question is how often a day do they NOT wrestle.

Sometimes Wesley wants to wrestle though even when Buttercup is trying to sleep in her tree, and he just lays on her and bites her neck softly.

If she's annoyed, she'll hiss, at which point I grab the big boy and give him some play time so he'll let her chillax. One of these days though I think she's gunna smack him good across the face.


----------

